# GW-501516 Log



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GW_501516

The mrs has been doing stronglifts for approx 4 months now and has been bugging me to get her some gear as she's keen to put on a bit of muscle/lose fat - the usual we all want really. I really cba to deal with her any hornier than she is already so i'm loath to let her get on the gear haha, she really wants to have visible abs thats her main goal.

Anyway after she saw me reading about GW501516 she said she wanted to try this so she's my guinea pig and you guys can watch









Todays measurements - wasn't a good idea to take them today as we went to a beer festival yesterday and then whilst drunk we had a curry and some kettle chips etc she's about 3-5lbs heavier than normal. Will retake them tomorrow for a proper starting point.

129.8lbs - 59kg

5 foot 8

25 inch waist (narrowest point)

40 inch hips (widest point)

21 inch thigh

10 inch bicep

waist to hip ratio .625

Current lifts for 5rm

62.5kg squat (ass to grass, she outsquats, and has better form doing it than half the dudes in my gym haha)

55kg DL - she's still going up on this every time, hasn't failed yet so I expect it at least matches her squat

Bench 25kg

OHP 17.5kg

I just got her some 1kg fractional plates so hopefully get these last two moving as she's been stuck there a while, we'll see what it's like for endurance/muscle gain at least.

Will take pics tomorrow morning as todays pics she looks a bit bloated and she doesn't want them up.

She'll be taking 5mg/ed


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Subbed mate. Be good to see the effects.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

This is going to be interesting, subbed.

How do you consume gw501516 mate?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh you know i'm in:thumbup1:

Fat it's a liquid you take orally.

Frank aren't you going to do a course?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Subbed, gl to your girl!!

Might whip on this after I finish osta


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

madmuscles said:


> Oh you know i'm in:thumbup1:
> 
> Fat it's a liquid you take orally.
> 
> Frank aren't you going to do a course?


im about to do a gram bulker


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Let me know If she notices anything, like the increased energy etc.

Mines come today and just taken 10mg. Although took my tenth dose of Dnp Wed night so I'm guessing thats still in my system?

Good luck to her.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

had to get up at 5 this morning due to somethin that came up and only just got home  (out 6am-9pm) so we've both missed the gym, will get photos later/probably tomorrow morning

She felt hypo as if she had low blood sugar today and said she's been a bit hungrier than usual, nothing else to report.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

im getting headaches and only on 2nd day! strange


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

J.Smith said:


> im getting headaches and only on 2nd day! strange


What's your dose, dosing schedule and are you taking with food or empty stomach?

Are you running a log?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2012)

J.Smith said:


> im getting headaches and only on 2nd day! strange


mrs mentioned she had a headache yesterday but we assumed it was stress due to aforementioned issues we had to deal with yesterday.

pics at 129.4 lbs


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Reason for headaches is that GW lowers blood sugar levels a lot I believe......I could be wrong but sure that's correct.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

I googled headaches and this earlier and it seems that the headaches aren't coincidence. Never had much time to read through though, if low blood sugar's causing it what's the solution? Sugar/glucose?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

J.Smith said:


> Reason for headaches is that GW lowers blood sugar levels a lot I believe......I could be wrong but sure that's correct.


This. I have read a few logs on this and it does lower blood sugar levels and cause headaches, usually people use more electrlites/bananas to combat this


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2012)

Malibu said:


> This. I have read a few logs on this and it does lower blood sugar levels and cause headaches, usually people use more electrlites/bananas to combat this


Just asked and no head aches to report today


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Just asked and no head aches to report today


more carb intake today?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2012)

Malibu said:


> more carb intake today?


I'm not 100% but probably the case yeah


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I'm not 100% but probably the case yeah


prob why the headaches are gone, have a look over on pro muscle, theres a few logs on there


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

bumppp


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Am I right in saying you drink this stuff?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry.

Bit of a boring log as we have noticed nothing yet, no sides, no increased endurance or anything.

Think this is day 5, will weigh and measure day 7.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Im on day 6 at 10mg and nothing yet.

Hope your gf feels something soon..

The one im using is from RS...i have some coming from ERGO Pep so will compare and keep you updated


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

yeah still nothing to report. will weigh and measure tomorrow.

no endurance increase, none of the reported sides since a hypo episode on day one which might have been unrelated


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Keeping an eye on this should be interesting despite the slow start.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

Ballin said:


> Keeping an eye on this should be interesting despite the slow start.


We're staying somewhat hopeful haha.

Tbh from what I've read it can take some time to show an effect, but is good once it does. We'll see.

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/peptides-growth-factors/89389-yet-another-gw-501516-log-2.html#post1336822

his take on it is that it takes a higher dose to activate the genes, we'll see where we're at at day 14 if nothing shows we'll double it for the remaining week and if nothing still shows i'll mail RS a turd.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

Day 7

128.5lbs

Thats about 1.3lbs, she's eating maintenance or thereabouts, I know as i cook all of her food.

It's her special time of the month so she's bloated so actual weight loss may be higher, but measurements are off as a result so I'll measure in two days. haha. women.

Either way thats a better than expected result she has been at 130lbs for some time


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

How much you reckon all this has knocked you back mate?

Been reading all the good stuff but cos I am 260lbs I reckon I could have a good go on this to see how it works as I have more to spare than your wifey lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

Sorry for lack of updates new job is faaackin hectic i will make sure to weigh + measure tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

127.5lbs is -2lbs and all measurements the same except -1 inch off hips.


----------



## Thymos (Aug 11, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> no endurance increase, none of the reported sides


May I ask where you bought the GW?


----------

